# Samsung to release 1tb NVMe SSD Next Week!!!



## GhostRyder (Jun 21, 2016)

So saw this and now I am super hyped!!!  I have been waiting for a 1tb M.2 SSD that uses PCIE and has extreme speeds!  Personally I have been waiting for the Samsung 950 Pro to enter the 1tb mark and still am but this is the first step!

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/samsung-solid-state-drive-hits-180931958.html

I know its not much information but still looks awesome.  Glad we are finally moving this new M.2 SSD's into the new speeds and higher capacities.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> So saw this and now I am super hyped!!!  I have been waiting for a 1tb M.2 SSD that uses PCIE and has extreme speeds!  Personally I have been waiting for the Samsung 950 Pro to enter the 1tb mark and still am but this is the first step!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/samsung-solid-state-drive-hits-180931958.html
> 
> I know its not much information but still looks awesome.  Glad we are finally moving this new M.2 SSD's into the new speeds and higher capacities.



Samsung has sold the PM951 in a 1TB model for a while now. I ordered one through a shady looking ebay seller a week or so ago.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 21, 2016)

Still no 2TB... :/


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 21, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Samsung has sold the PM951 in a 1TB model for a while now. I ordered one through a shady looking ebay seller a week or so ago.


Hmm, didn't see those.  I am personally waiting to see when they release the 950/960 Pro variant as well.  Don't see many of those listed in your specs...


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Still no 2TB... :/



I lol'd a little..
I'm happy to see 1 TB..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Hmm, didn't see those.  I am personally waiting to see when they release the 950/960 Pro variant as well.  Don't see many of those listed in your specs...



The PM951's are a little slower than the one you are talking about, but still at least twice as fast as a SATA3 drive. Works perfectly for my board which has a slow NVME slot lol


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 22, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The PM951's are a little slower than the one you are talking about, but still at least twice as fast as a SATA3 drive. Works perfectly for my board which has a slow NVME slot lol


First, just to let you know in case there was some confusion I meant for sale listed in your specs as in listed on the internet for sale not in your machine just for clarification.

Yea, I really just want a 1tb main drive with that speeds for some slightly better loading times.  I am very interested in it just so I can rebuild my system because its about time to do a major update (Plus I think I have to remove my GPU's anyway to do said upgrade).


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 22, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Samsung has sold the PM951 in a 1TB model for a while now. I ordered one through a shady looking ebay seller a week or so ago.


I'm so broke, I had to settle for a 128GB XP941 two days ago ))
I still wish someone would offer an M.2 NVME drive with a standard pre-installed heatsink (even a thin aluminium ridged plate with 10W dissipation would be nice).


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 22, 2016)

Even just a plate, not even ridged would help a lot spreading heat beyond boundaries of a chip. Currently, all heat is concentrated to tiny chip. I used to have SM951 and it was hot when doing lots of operations on it. Even more so on Sabertooth X99 with covered M.2 slot. Looks really, nice but very unfreandly for hot M.2 SSD's.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> First, just to let you know in case there was some confusion I meant for sale listed in your specs as in listed on the internet for sale not in your machine just for clarification.
> 
> Yea, I really just want a 1tb main drive with that speeds for some slightly better loading times.  I am very interested in it just so I can rebuild my system because its about time to do a major update (Plus I think I have to remove my GPU's anyway to do said upgrade).



I somewhat assumed that's what you meant, these drives are super rare from what I have been able to gather they came in one model of dell XPS's. They don't even list specs on the samsung page.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 22, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I somewhat assumed that's what you meant, these drives are super rare from what I have been able to gather they came in one model of dell XPS's. They don't even list specs on the samsung page.


Yea only saw two listings for them.  Either way though it will be nice to have some in the mainstream (Or at least more availibility) soon enough because I would really like one.  I need at least a 1tb primary SSD storage drive and as weird as I am do not like having to split between other drives (Plus RAID 0 on these isn't as great as I had hoped).  I normally keep my system segmented two ways: Main drive for games, programs, and the OS with a (Newly made) Raid 5 HDD setup for backups and everything else including videos, editing, etc.



silentbogo said:


> I'm so broke, I had to settle for a 128GB XP941 two days ago ))
> I still wish someone would offer an M.2 NVME drive with a standard pre-installed heatsink (even a thin aluminium ridged plate with 10W dissipation would be nice).





RejZoR said:


> Even just a plate, not even ridged would help a lot spreading heat beyond boundaries of a chip. Currently, all heat is concentrated to tiny chip. I used to have SM951 and it was hot when doing lots of operations on it. Even more so on Sabertooth X99 with covered M.2 slot. Looks really, nice but very unfreandly for hot M.2 SSD's.


I agree, would like something to assist with cooling.  Ill probably check how it runs first and then if needed work out a special solution for it.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 22, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Yea only saw two listings for them. Either way though it will be nice to have some in the mainstream (Or at least more availibility) soon enough because I would really like one. I need at least a 1tb primary SSD storage drive and as weird as I am do not like having to split between other drives (Plus RAID 0 on these isn't as great as I had hoped). I normally keep my system segmented two ways: Main drive for games, programs, and the OS with a (Newly made) Raid 5 HDD setup for backups and everything else including videos, editing, etc.


What about SATA drives? 2.5" ADATA SP550 or Sandisk X400 are already in $200 range for 960GB. Build a RAID-0, and you get almost 2TB of storage and a sequential throughput equivalent of an M.2 PCI-E 2.0 SSD.
Also there are some cheap M.2 SATA controller cards($20-$60 depending on brand and functions).


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 26, 2016)

So what's the difference between this one (or the entire product line) and the 950 Pro? I am pretty confused by Samsung's offerings.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 26, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> What about SATA drives? 2.5" ADATA SP550 or Sandisk X400 are already in $200 range for 960GB. Build a RAID-0, and you get almost 2TB of storage and a sequential throughput equivalent of an M.2 PCI-E 2.0 SSD.
> Also there are some cheap M.2 SATA controller cards($20-$60 depending on brand and functions).


I was wanting to get away from Raid 0 as I already have 2 data drives in Raid 0.  I want one really fast drive at 1tb.



Octopuss said:


> So what's the difference between this one (or the entire product line) and the 950 Pro? I am pretty confused by Samsung's offerings.


Well not sure the intentions of the two, but the 951 (or 961) are normally a little below the pro versions.

For instance, the 951 512gb is only 2150 read speeds and the 950 pro 512gb is 2500 read.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 26, 2016)

The 961 will supposedly overshadow the 950 Pro by a LOT though... Really curious. But at least they are slowly coming.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 26, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> The 961 will supposedly overshadow the 950 Pro by a LOT though... Really curious. But at least they are slowly coming.


Yea, it's definitely a lot more powerful than previous generation.  I am curious if the (I'll assume) 960 pro will have more read speed.  Curious overall how much they will do!


----------

